# Arya's Photo Thread



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

At work with me...









Playing at home...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just love her to death. I got her on 6/10/14 and it feels like forever. She's more dog than I was ready for, but I already can't imagine life without her.


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

My pretty girl....


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looked away for 10 seconds!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

She's very pretty, I really love the picture of her on the couch and getting into mischief


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

She's soooo gorgeous. She really screams GSD x Husky to me.


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

A gsd/Husky? Gorgeus eyes and color on her and just over all stunning.


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yup. GSD/Husky. She is a very pretty girl. Thank you!


----------



## kellykel70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Beautiful! I grew up with a GSD/Husky best dog ever!


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

From our Saturday hike - 9/6/14


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Some with the hubby...


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

New pics with the hubby...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful scenery!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Very pretty <3


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

What a beautiful dog! I had GSD's growing up and I have always loved them. Love the bi-eyes!! Pretty pics!


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

dogsule said:


> What a beautiful dog! I had GSD's growing up and I have always loved them. Love the bi-eyes!! Pretty pics!


Ironically, I had Cocker Spaniels growing up and have always loved them! My Dad has one now, as a matter of fact. Not sure how I ended up with a GSD mix.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Very pretty girl!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

superdi99 said:


> Ironically, I had Cocker Spaniels growing up and have always loved them! My Dad has one now, as a matter of fact. Not sure how I ended up with a GSD mix.



That is too funny!! When I got married I wanted a dog. Dh didn't have dogs growing up and didn't want a big dog in the house cause he knew I liked GSD's. Our neighbors had a cocker spaniel and one day he mentioned he wouldn't mind one of them so I jumped on that and we got a cocker shortly after that. lol! I do love the breed, I know they have a bad rap but mine are not snippy, don't pee on the floor and are just as happy if I take them out for a long walk as they are if we just sit home and they sleep on my lap all day. Now our newest is a whole other story. Belle (the brown dog in my siggy) is what we think is a cocker mixed with aussie...she has to have her exercise or she literally bounces off of things. Well truthfully she bounces off of things even with exercise but we love her anyway.


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Camouflage...


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow, she's gorgeous!


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's how Arya likes to ride in the car....


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Christmas Arya...


----------

